# Moots Compact?



## Whackmaster

Hey everyone.........

I think I am going to throw down on one of these bikes. I was all set yesterday to just go to my LBS and get fitted and buy a Cervelo Soloist. Then the measuring and fitting began and the bike just flat out is not the right frame for my build. I am going to do some Tri's this summer and wanted a nice bike that can handle some clamp ons yet still be a nice road bike if you know what I mean. I am not sure I do! Anyway, I left the store with a Felt F1 from last year (2004) on my mind with a nice Dura Ace, FSA package with Velomax wheelset at a great price. After about 3 or 4 hours of thinking I called my guy back and started bouncing around the Moots. I think I have sold myself on this bike. Why is it that everytime I try to be financially responsible this happens! Anyway, I would love to hear about this bike from some owners if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## divve

Yeah, I tried the "save some money" thing a few times myself. I found out I'm just not the right type of person for it and will eventually end up spending more than I would have if I had gotten what I really wanted in the first place.


----------



## varoadie

*Moot or not to Moot*



divve said:


> Yeah, I tried the "save some money" thing a few times myself. I found out I'm just not the right type of person for it and will eventually end up spending more than I would have if I had gotten what I really wanted in the first place.


I know how you feel. I have a Moots Road bike and spent a fortune on it. I've had almost every material in my bike stable and quite a few nice rides but there's something about a Moots that if the bike fits, you'll probably not look elsewhere again. The ones you are considering are fine but they don't have your heart for some reason. 
You should go test ride one, Moots will gladly ship one to your LBS to demo. I love mine.
I tested both the Compact and Traditional and in my size (59 SL), the Traditional had a 2 degree slope in the top tube which kind of looks like a compact, but not as severe. I think they both ride great (could tell no difference) and mostly depends upon what you think looks best and matches your style.
Go for it!!!!!


----------



## Whackmaster

varoadie said:


> I know how you feel. I have a Moots Road bike and spent a fortune on it. I've had almost every material in my bike stable and quite a few nice rides but there's something about a Moots that if the bike fits, you'll probably not look elsewhere again. The ones you are considering are fine but they don't have your heart for some reason.
> You should go test ride one, Moots will gladly ship one to your LBS to demo. I love mine.
> I tested both the Compact and Traditional and in my size (59 SL), the Traditional had a 2 degree slope in the top tube which kind of looks like a compact, but not as severe. I think they both ride great (could tell no difference) and mostly depends upon what you think looks best and matches your style.
> Go for it!!!!!


Thanks guys........

I think the LBS is pushing the Compact over the SL because I am sort of a bigger cyclist. I spend time in the gym and weigh in at around 190 to 195 and am a strong 5ft 11". It seems on the Cervelo we were having to jack the seat to high and then the drop to the stem was to steep.I think my arms are longer and maybe I am shorter waisted. I was amazed at first when the guy told me not to buy a bike I was in his shop to purchase. He has not pushed anything either although when I mentioned the Moots he basically stated there is nothing to talk about in regards to the ride if I am willing to shell out the dough. So I am planning on actually getting a custom frame made so it is perfect and then decide between Record or Chorus. His suggestion was to get the Chorus. Hard not to trust a guy who has led me the way he has so far with such honesty and integrity.


----------



## varoadie

*Order it!*



Whackmaster said:


> Thanks guys........
> 
> I think the LBS is pushing the Compact over the SL because I am sort of a bigger cyclist. I spend time in the gym and weigh in at around 190 to 195 and am a strong 5ft 11". It seems on the Cervelo we were having to jack the seat to high and then the drop to the stem was to steep.I think my arms are longer and maybe I am shorter waisted. I was amazed at first when the guy told me not to buy a bike I was in his shop to purchase. He has not pushed anything either although when I mentioned the Moots he basically stated there is nothing to talk about in regards to the ride if I am willing to shell out the dough. So I am planning on actually getting a custom frame made so it is perfect and then decide between Record or Chorus. His suggestion was to get the Chorus. Hard not to trust a guy who has led me the way he has so far with such honesty and integrity.


If I were you (and I'm not trying to be a buttinsky) I would call Moots and talk to them and see what they recommend. Between their recommendations, your LBS input and what you feel, you'll get it right. Sounds like a 57.5 would fit you. Most people do not need a "custom" bike. I knew what I wanted sizewise and when I spoke with Moots, they agreed. I'm 6'1" and 195 and I ride a 59 CM with Look Fork, Record Components, Carbon bar and 11 cm stem, Aliante saddle and Look Pedals. 
As far as the Compact geometry issue, I say go for it. Whatever you like, they cost the same. It's the SL that costs the extra $800 (for 6/4 Ti main triangle tubing). In a 59 cm size, I thought the Traditional looked better but in the smaller sizes, I'd probably opt for the Compact geometry.
Congratulations on your purchase. Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## euro-trash

Whackmaster said:


> Thanks guys........
> 
> I think the LBS is pushing the Compact over the SL because I am sort of a bigger cyclist. I spend time in the gym and weigh in at around 190 to 195 and am a strong 5ft 11". It seems on the Cervelo we were having to jack the seat to high and then the drop to the stem was to steep.I think my arms are longer and maybe I am shorter waisted. I was amazed at first when the guy told me not to buy a bike I was in his shop to purchase. He has not pushed anything either although when I mentioned the Moots he basically stated there is nothing to talk about in regards to the ride if I am willing to shell out the dough. So I am planning on actually getting a custom frame made so it is perfect and then decide between Record or Chorus. His suggestion was to get the Chorus. Hard not to trust a guy who has led me the way he has so far with such honesty and integrity.


It's the Tao of Steve approach to selling bikes. I've used it many times. It does ensure your customer gets what they want, and then you have a customer for life. Glad you found a good shop. As much as shops are bashed on here, it always is nice to hear a reminder of why a couple extra bucks over buying online is indeed a good value. 

I agree with the shop employee on Chorus. It's a great way to save a few hundred bucks with no degredation in performance. Show off your new toy when you get it.


----------



## AJS

Yep. Given your stated choices, Chorus would be the way to go I think. It is an absolutely wonderful group.

But I agree with divve also to make sure you get what you really want if you can afford to now, and save yourself some possible grief in the future. Most importantly, get a ride or better yet several rides if possible on the candidates before you shell for anything.


----------



## likeguymontag

Whackmaster said:


> Hey everyone.........
> 
> I think I am going to throw down on one of these bikes. I was all set yesterday to just go to my LBS and get fitted and buy a Cervelo Soloist. Then the measuring and fitting began and the bike just flat out is not the right frame for my build. I am going to do some Tri's this summer and wanted a nice bike that can handle some clamp ons yet still be a nice road bike if you know what I mean. I am not sure I do! Anyway, I left the store with a Felt F1 from last
> Thanks!


No, I'm not sure I know what you mean. You say that you want to do triathlons. Unless you get the Moots in a custom geometry, it's going to make a poor tri bike. Even if you get the Moots in a custom tri geometry, it's not going to be as aerodynamic as a P2K or another genuine tri bike.

Since you have enough money to afford a Moots or that Felt, I recommend that you get two bicycles. Get a geunune tri bike to race on, and a less expensive road bike to train on. That way you'll have the appropriate tools for the appropriate tasks.

If you started out getting fitted on a Soloist, moved on to lusting after a Felt, and now want to order a Moots, it sounds like you may not have spent a lot of time thinking about what you want. Nonetheless, I doubt that the Moots would dissappoint you.


----------

